# 1600 Eliminator



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

I have been trying to find some info on a Bolens 1600 Eliminator that I have been working on for a friend of mine. Tractor runs great, but I was hoping to find a parts diagram or something for it because parts are missing. The model # tag on both the tractor and the mower deck are blank and unreadable. The engine is a Briggs & Stratton 16hp opposed twin and is dated to 1984. Any ideas?


----------



## ljohn6 (Jun 10, 2007)

try sonnys bolens they have a great selection of manuals also try sams bolens


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## Jason4567 (Jul 16, 2010)

What do you need for parts? I was parting one out and I still have some stuff.

Jason


----------



## dstankus (Aug 13, 2010)

*Bolens 1668 Manual*

I found this - might be worth a look -


----------

